# Last time I buy a Daiwa spinning reel :(



## xmytruck (Jun 4, 2007)

Went fishing this week for stripers took my new combo with me a 7 foot st Croix rod and my brand new daiwa capcoron XTC reel.. I have only used this reel mabye five times, well I took a cast and the bail fell apart :x :x . The screw came loose  I was able to recover the washer, roller and bearing but I am missing the collar.. what really grindes my gears is that this reel is made for Dicks so U know how much fun it is going to be to find this part..
X


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2007)

Return it! You have not had it that long! Tell them you want to exchange it! 

That is horrible! Dicks should take it back!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 4, 2007)

I lost a huge Tuna because of a Diawa spinning reel, damn drag just jammed solid! I wil never, ever, ever get another one!

Even worse, I missed when I went to give it the deep six, and I still have the thing


----------



## xmytruck (Jun 4, 2007)

I hope I still have the receipt, I still have the package but it is one of those packages that you need to cut it to get open.. 
X


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2007)

xmytruck said:


> I hope I still have the receipt, I still have the package but it is one of those packages that you need to cut it to get open..
> X



Tell them you got it as a gift.  The gift that keeps on giving.....headaches


----------



## xmytruck (Jun 4, 2007)

I Called Daiwa and they are going to ship me the part free of charge... Not bad     .. THats the way U keep customers happy..


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2007)

xmytruck said:


> I Called Daiwa and they are going to ship me the part free of charge... Not bad     .. THats the way U keep customers happy..



Thats cool! Still, shouldnt of happened!

Remember the Pike Daiwa Reel. Seize the day.....no kidding!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 5, 2014)

I have since changed my mind and use Diawa again!


----------



## simbelle (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a 30 year old Diawa 1600 SS Tournament real on a Walker Lite 12-17lb class rod. Has been my Snook reel for years, outlasted a few rods. New Diawas I can not vauch for!


----------



## hoohoorjoo (Apr 23, 2014)

Anything made for Dick's has been sub-par in quality, in my experience. I swear by Daiwa reels, but I wouldn't own one of those bright orange pieces of junk if you gave it to me! Like all manufacturers, they too will build a product to a retailer's spec's. and price point. It will always be lower in quality than a similarly-priced offering from the manufacturer outside of that store. Case in point-the DeWalt cordless combo tool kits you buy in Home Depot are PURE JUNK! DeWalt mkes an excellent product imho, but these are made to Home Depot's specs. and are built with inferior parts, batteries and even labor. How else could they purchase exclusive rights to those products and still offer them at their respective price points?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 25, 2014)

Diawa fan here. Still have a ss that has outlasted everything besides a sustain and stradic


----------

